
Blamed for Bee Collapse, Monsanto Buys Leading Bee Research Firm - bpierre
http://www.realfarmacy.com/blamed-for-bee-collapse-monsanto-buys-leading-bee-research-firm/
======
AnkhMorporkian
This is nonsense. First a point the article pretty much glosses over, this
happened back in 2011. The reason they acquired Beeologics was to create
products to fight CCD. Monsanto knows a good source of money when they see it,
so they pounced.

Here's[1] a more balanced article on the relationship between the two
companies and the bee-keeping community.

1\. [http://www.fastcoexist.com/1682672/what-really-happened-
at-m...](http://www.fastcoexist.com/1682672/what-really-happened-at-monsantos-
bee-conference)

